# Reeder for iPad : Bug ?



## SolMJ (26 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Y a-t-il des gens qui utilisent Reeder ici ?

Je pense que j'ai trouvé un bug mais j'aimerais avoir confirmation :

Lorsque je mets à jour mes flux sur Reeder for Mac et que je lis un article, celui-ci n'apparaîtra jamais dans la mise à jour des flux de Reeder for iPad. Pourtant ils devraient tout de même apparaître même si déjà lus non ? :/


----------



## Nyrvan (31 Mars 2012)

Hello,

J'utilise quotidiennement les deux applications et j'ai pas ce soucis. Cela doit provenir d'un soucis de configuration de ta version iPad : est-ce que sur la version iPad tu affiches uniquement les articles non lus ou tout les articles de tes flux RSS ?


----------



## SamSoul© (6 Août 2012)

Alors, je n'utilise pas Reeder for Mac, mais uniquement Reeder for iPad, et je crois constater un problème lors du partage d'un article sur Facebook:
plusieurs de mes contacts ce sont plaints que les liens n'étaient pas lisibles s'ils n'avaient pas le logiciel reeder !

Vous avez constaté la même chose ??


----------

